# 45" 50 plus pound cat from WB!



## gnk81 (Jun 21, 2011)

We caught this on a 6' ml action rod with 6lb test lol...under a slip bobber with a 32nd oz jig with a leach! We had big poles out with shrimp but it had to bite that pole...took us about a half hour to get in and broke our net...it made a 100 yard run at first and we had to chase it around with the boat....amazing

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## gnk81 (Jun 21, 2011)

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Whoa!!!!!! Nice one guys

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mstaaf (Jun 15, 2011)

Wow, that thing is insane. Nice job!


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

Holy crap! Nice catch up here!


----------



## brettmansdorf (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm astounded with the first picture - I'd have probably swallowed my smoke trying to pose... REALLY IMPRESSIVE.

I've noticed this year cats have been more aggressive and abundant - speaking in terms of the 2-6lb range... That one looks like it ate 5 or 6 of those before going for your leech...

Gotta ask... boat didn't look that big - what on earth did you do with it once boated - assume you kept fishing (after the adrenaline wore off) - and if you kept the monster, I'm guessing he got to choose which seat he sat in!!!

If you kept it for a pet, I'm willing to help train it to attach jet skiers before you release it back to the wild...


----------



## DJH (Aug 9, 2013)

Hell of a catch... Nicely done.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

So that sure is a big cat I knew there were some in there, I'm guessing it's a flathead? don't think channels get that big?


----------



## paulhsbr (Apr 16, 2013)

Wow!! That's a catch to remember a lifetime!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

Man WHAT A FISH!! Watch where you step in WB!!


----------



## Tbusy (Jul 6, 2013)

Awesome catch!! And to think I've had a small 15" or so channel snap 12lb line, though I made the mistake of letting some slack in the line before getting him into the net


----------



## esox62 (May 19, 2006)

great catch and photo guys..! very cool..!


----------



## City fisher (Jul 12, 2012)

Awesome fish guys. Fantastic job.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Nice flattie!


----------



## gnk81 (Jun 21, 2011)

brettmansdorf said:


> I'm astounded with the first picture - I'd have probably swallowed my smoke trying to pose... REALLY IMPRESSIVE.
> 
> I've noticed this year cats have been more aggressive and abundant - speaking in terms of the 2-6lb range... That one looks like it ate 5 or 6 of those before going for your leech...
> 
> ...


We let her go...I could never keep a fish that old...like the jet skier comment...we were fishin in the no wake zone on the far west end by knapp rd...funny knapp is my last name...I think if we had a bigger boat we would of never got her in cause she was pullin us around so it was taking stress off the 6lb test line and the small pole...thanks guys

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Heck yea, talk about green energy you have a fish powerd boat!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

it looks like the mate to west branch bobs flattie he got at the other end of the lake near the dam.. a nice fighting fish for sure..


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Nice flathead fellas congratulations the ones like these make the best stories!!!!


----------



## sterno (Jul 20, 2011)

Great catch.Glad to see you released it too.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

WAY to go G.!! THAT'S A MEMORY!! & I'll say it again"You do get around"!!& it shows!! That's what gettin as much time on the water will do for a guy!%... NICE ONE!! Thanks for the posting!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome Flathead, Congratulations and thank you for the Release!!!


----------



## fenwick6 (Aug 28, 2013)

Wow. Nice cat!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Great fish, Nick! I'm thinking you "guessed" on the weight?? Also, sure you got a measurement on the length. If you have a "scale" weight on it, I'd send the info(with pics) to the line mfr. You might get some kind of a award, or recognition, for catching such a big fish on such light line!!?(at least some free line!) Awesome catch,du!


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

this is a great post. nice (legit) big fish with a happy ending and peace in the comments. thats a great fish you guys caught! good job!


----------



## gnk81 (Jun 21, 2011)

c. j. stone said:


> Great fish, Nick! I'm thinking you "guessed" on the weight?? Also, sure you got a measurement on the length. If you have a "scale" weight on it, I'd send the info(with pics) to the line mfr. You might get some kind of a award, or recognition, for catching such a big fish on such light line!!?(at least some free line!) Awesome catch,du!


The scale we had only went to 50lb...and it was a lil past it...ill look into sending that info..thanks c.j.

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Awesome catch! I was proud of my 12 lbs cat on 6lbs line, can't imagine landing yours on the same set up! 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## nschap (Jan 6, 2008)

i hate to bring this up ,BUT that could have, and probably was a line 6lb. line class world record flathead.


----------



## gnk81 (Jun 21, 2011)

nschap said:


> i hate to bring this up ,BUT that could have, and probably was a line 6lb. line class world record flathead.


Ya I just looked it up...the record on 6lb is a 33lb flathead...I have lots of pics and a video...think there is anyway now to get it verified? 

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

I'm pretty sure G.,,that it MUST be Certified..By Length,Girth,Weight,,by a Registered/Certified Scale,,with a Witness....Unless things have changed?? However ,,the fact that you do have a Witness & pics&vid.s,,may be of interest to the Line Company?? They could be REAL interested in "Your Catch"?? Worth contacting them........ I hope they set ya up with all kinds of "Compensations" for using their line!! If they do,,let us know!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

Awesome fish on light set-up. What an excellent memory. Thanks for the release.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Great pics and story.Thanks for sharing and I agree with the others. 

Hats off to ya for the release.


----------



## kayakcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

Nice fish!

I remember catching that fish many years ago. Of course it was much smaller at that time. : )


----------



## dynamite1298 (Jun 26, 2008)

knapp rd doesn't dead into w.b:F


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

gnk81 said:


> Ya I just looked it up...the record on 6lb is a 33lb flathead...I have lots of pics and a video...think there is anyway now to get it verified?
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM696 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


look into the catch and release line class records. i think you need to send a sample of the line in with pictures and have a witness

http://www.igfa.org/Default.aspx


----------



## Boathead241 (Oct 4, 2005)

Big lake big fish. Started going back to learn a3

Sent from my VS920 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## gnk81 (Jun 21, 2011)

dynamite1298 said:


> knapp rd doesn't dead into w.b:F


No it goes over the far west end of it....

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## gnk81 (Jun 21, 2011)

fishingful said:


> look into the catch and release line class records. i think you need to send a sample of the line in with pictures and have a witness
> 
> http://www.igfa.org/Default.aspx


Thanks buddy ill look into that thanks for the info

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

gnk81 said:


> Thanks buddy ill look into that thanks for the info
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM696 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


my dad held a few for big erie eyes and smallmouth on 4 and 2 lb test line. I dont remember how he did it but it was through the ifga


----------



## dynamite1298 (Jun 26, 2008)

crap. I keep forgetting that's knapp rd. ive always called it industry lol


----------

